
Of productivity in France and in Germany - scapecast
http://piketty.blog.lemonde.fr/2017/01/09/of-productivity-in-france-and-in-germany/
======
JPLeRouzic
I am not sure what is the purpose of this very long article.

In summary: _France and Germany have similar productivities, but ... Germany
exports much more than France.

The gap ... threatens to undermine Europe._

What seems important for the average guy is not productivity, nor
unemployement rate but rather the employment rate:

In "rich" countries it is roughly 75%.

In France it is 63% (one of three without real job). In addition there are
nearly as much retirees as employees (16M versus 18M).

Please mr Piketty do something concrete for real people.

